# Neustart einstellen bei ueberlastetem Netzteil



## majoko (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,
manchmal startet mein PC nciht richtig und der GPU Luefter leuft laut (glaube das Natzteil ist leicht ueberlasstet. Der Fehler trott auf seit ich die GPU gewechselt hab...).
Kann man irgendwie im Bios oder so einstellen dass er dann einfach neustartet?
Im Moment muss ich das manuell machen und nach ein paar Versuchen funktioniert er dann wieder.

majoko


----------



## PC Heini (7. Juni 2011)

Grüss Dich

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du GPU und nicht CPU meinst? Denn GPU ist der Grafikprozessor und ist meines Wissens seit jeher fest auf der Grafikkarte verbaut. CPU wäre dann der Systemprozessor.
Im Bios lässt sich einiges einstellen. Bevor Du nun aber Restart by Systemerror ( Kann auch anderst heissen ) einstellst, würde ich eher kontrollieren, ob die Spannung für das gewechselte Teil stimmt. Ebenso die Taktung. Machst lieber erst ein Biosreset und lässt die Einstellungen automatisch suchen.
Technische Angaben findest Du in den Handbüchern oder im Internet.


----------

